# GM TL Routines



## cobycord (Jun 22, 2020)

Any GM-TLs out there that can tell me their routines that keeps them sane and successful. Gonna be starting again soon and wanted to get a quick run down of what the days are gonna be like...just so we can streamline it a little we can cut out the “don’t do it” “be prepared to be stressed” “all ETLs must croak” and “ASANTS”. 😅😂


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 22, 2020)

You may not have a choice of routine. Our HR gave each TL a daily checklist of 15 things to do daily - we have time for about three of them.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 22, 2020)

A good routine is to be prepared for your routines to be routinely disrupted.
I suppose having a positive attitude through it all helps.


----------



## Dog (Jun 23, 2020)

You said not to post ASANTS in the thread, but what you do as a GM TL depends highly on your store and what your ETL/SD wants, sorry!


----------



## Jenim12 (Jun 23, 2020)

Depends on what you're supposed to be over and of course, ASANTS.

On a perfect day:

In the morning, TSC:
- DAILY: Come in, check email, print a grid, print any inventory updates, SD updates, basically anything that has direction from Target or my leadership team. Read through them and highlight anything that pertains to my area, write any quick urgent notes on my grid, and file anything else so I can reference it later.
-WEEKLY: Print set workload for upcoming weeks, adjacencies, etc and organize any transition communication and file it in my organizer. Map and SPLs or transitions, pre tie transitions as needed
-DAILY: Pull the inbound trailer dashboard so I can get a feel for DBO workload before I get to the backroom
-WEEKLY: View BRLA in Greenfield, break it down by DBO, and file it. I will print out any problem locations so I can give them to my DBOs to audit
-WEEKLY:Leadership meeting

Then I head out to the floor:
-DAILY: Stop by Guest Services and see what reshop I have
-DAILY: I will take a quick lap through my areas and check the zone, see what endcaps need to be filled, drop one for ones and EOL batches for all my fillgroups, basically just make sure that there are gonna be no surprises for me and that I know how long my DBO will need to start their routine.
-DAILY: Head to the backroom and get a visual count on how many vehicles each DBO has, and make mental notes of how long I think it should take each DBO to finish their push.
-DAILY: Go to the signing PC and print out all of the PC and CLR label batches and sort them out by TL/DBO ownership. Call the TL and let them know they have workload back there.

At this point, my DBOs start arriving:
-DAILY: I give them time to get situated, and then meet up with them to go through their DBO sheets. Talk about timelines for zone, reshop, push, review sales, PC, SPL, PTM, brand opportunities, etc.
-DAILY: I will try to help each DBO with something small to spend a little bit of time working with them. Help DBO A with her zone, work with DBO B on his reshop, do a quick EC fill with DBO C, pull one for ones for DBO D, help DBO E with their push. This is a good chance for me to chit chat with them and make sure that these tasks are getting done to my expectations and provide on the spot feedback and recognition to my team.
-DAILY: I expect each of my DBOs to check in with me on walkie about their progress and let me know if they are hitting any roadblocks.
-DAILY: Work through any miscellaneous tasks as needed: working the GM audit, GM Price challenge, BR audit, dealing with any fixture pallets that come in, statusing with my ETL, SD, or peer TLs, frequently checking the Epick app to see how the Fulfillment team is doing, walking upcoming sets with PML or VM, etc.

At this point, it's getting close to the end of the day:
-DAILY: Walk the backroom again, making sure I don't have any vehicles that will not be adressed
-DAILY: Physically check in with my DBOs and review their DBO sheet again. I'm making sure it's been filled out accurately to how their day has gone. Get a rough idea of what we need to work on tomorrow, within the next few days, within the next few weeks as time allows, etc.
-DAILY: Begin checking out with my ETL or SD
-DAILY: Head back into TSC and shoot off any email communication, document any coachings, etc and head out.



On a typical day:
-Come in, find out that we've already had 1,000,000 callouts, run to the backroom and start pushing, cashiering, or pulling OPU and SFS batches like CRAZY until I leave, then go home and enjoy an adult beverage or 2 or 10.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 23, 2020)

This.
I also try to maintain the perfect day - it’s clear and easy in my head - then reality hits..........vendors want you, guests need you, newbies ask you to hold their hand because they weren’t trained properly, HR insists training be completed, backup calls, a spill, ‘REDO THIS NOW‘ cause it was set incorrectly, lost child, answer the phone, do you have a copy of (insert anything) ?, “can you help me/show me how to (insert anything)“ , WE HAVE A VISIT, quick...clean the (insert anywhere here - probably fire hall/fixture room/electronics stock room/salesfloor of pallets), so much more.  SO busy but what actually can you list on your daily task sheet ?  
‘NOTHING.  No audit,no data accuracy, no backroom reprofiling/errors corrected, no SPL set......nothing concrete done.....simply lots of at this moment emergency fires put out.  DANG, another day wasted.


----------



## cobycord (Jun 23, 2020)

Jenim12 said:


> Depends on what you're supposed to be over and of course, ASANTS.
> 
> On a perfect day:
> 
> ...


Lol this is probably gonna be my favorite and most helpful one.


----------



## MrT (Jun 23, 2020)

Gmtl is a very broad role.  There is usually a gmtl that is head of the truck unload, one in charge of pricing/plano also usually the second unload tl, and a gmtl heading the fulfillment team and those duties will also take up a considerable portion of your day.

Edit to add to this- working with the other gmtls can reduce a lot of stress for all of you.  For example when i was overnight i printed the grids for the next day dropped the 1for1s and got the unload paperwork for the truck and got the times it should take for everyone so each tl didn't have to waste 30 minutes doing this and it only added like 15 minutes to something i was already doing


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 23, 2020)

MrT said:


> Gmtl is a very broad role.  There is usually a gmtl that is head of the truck unload, one in charge of pricing/plano also usually the second unload tl, and a gmtl heading the fulfillment team and those duties will also take up a considerable portion of your day.
> 
> Edit to add to this- working with the other gmtls can reduce a lot of stress for all of you.  For example when i was overnight i printed the grids for the next day dropped the 1for1s and got the unload paperwork for the truck and got the times it should take for everyone so each tl didn't have to waste 30 minutes doing this and it only added like 15 minutes to something i was already doing


Unload TL?


----------



## MrT (Jun 24, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Unload TL?


The TL that usually comes in to open the store and is in charge of the team that unloads the truck.  In my store the unload team are also dbos of smaller areas, and the team lead is in charge of the unload process and those areas.  We also have the gmtl that does essentials and plano/pricing team lead that helps on weekends and off days since her team also comes in early


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 24, 2020)

We have in INBOUND GM TL and a PP GM TL - both come in early. 
 Since the Inbound GM TL is on LOA Presentation/Pricing TL ‘and/or LOG ETL overseas truck unload - but minimally because it pretty much runs itself with a strong 6 TM team.


----------

